# Pumpkin Pie



## celly (Oct 22, 2007)

So, it's getting close to Thanksgiving and Christmas, and I always like to try to help out with the cooking. I just wanted to see if any of you had any amazing pumpkin pie recipes. Last year I made one with cream cheese, and it was pretty good, but I wanted to try something new.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am a pumpkin nut. I don't have the recipe, but I can see if I can get it from my mom. My mother's side of the family is hardcore Pennsylvania Dutch and know a thing or two about good ole' fashion home cookin. My grandmother left my mom her recipe for Pumpkin Custard Pie when she passed away. It is by far the best pumpkin pie Iv'e ever had, and Iv'e had alot.. Send me a PM if you would like to try it...:tu


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I am not a real good baker but the Mr s's Smiths store bought wasn't bad at all.I added a some brown sugar and finely chopped pecans to the top during the bake and served it with some real fresh whipped topping I had 2 pieces it was not bad at all and it sure saved a lot of time.No one new the difference and I wasn't about to tell :ss:2


----------



## celly (Oct 22, 2007)

Haha if I run out of time I might do that.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*I know you are looking for some CS recipes but here are a few from the Food Nework website

Pumpkin Cheesecake with Bourbon Spiked Cream

Apple Butter Pumpkin Pie

The Ultimate Pumpkin Pie with Crunchy Cranberry Topping

Here is the motherload... CLICK HERE*

Happy baking :tu


----------



## zipper (Jun 19, 2007)

I always loved this when my mom made it. Add more brandy, and more ginger trust me. Not quite a half cup, but more than 1/4:

INGREDIENTS

* 2 prepared, unbaked pie crust, thawed
* 2 eggs, slightly beaten
* 1 (15 ounce) can pumpkin
* 1 (12 fluid ounce) can evaporated milk
* 2/3 cup brown sugar
* 1/4 cup brandy
* 1/4 teaspoon salt
* 2 tablespoons ground cinnamon
* 1 teaspoon ground ginger
* 1/2 teaspoon ground cloves
* 1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C).
2. Whisk together the eggs, pumpkin, milk, brown sugar, brandy, salt, cinnamon, ginger, cloves, and nutmeg in a large bowl until smooth. Pour the mixture into the pie crusts. Cover the outside edge of each pie with aluminum foil.
3. Bake in preheated oven for 25 minutes; remove foil. Continue to bake until a knife inserted near the center of a pie comes out clean, about 25 minutes more.


mmmm I can't wait for Thanksgiving!:dr


----------



## celly (Oct 22, 2007)

zipper said:


> I always loved this when my mom made it. Add more brandy, and more ginger trust me. Not quite a half cup, but more than 1/4:
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...


Sounds delicious. Might have to wait until Christmas for this one though... Can't buy the brandy yet. Not 21 until next month.:hn But I guess I could always have my mom buy it. Haha


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

tzaddi said:


> *I know you are looking for some CS recipes but here are a few from the Food Nework website
> 
> Pumpkin Cheesecake with Bourbon Spiked Cream
> 
> ...


Alright you talked me into trying the cheesecake version with my own slight twist!


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

I make 'em from scratch. No canned pumpkin here. I use only fresh pumpkin. I'll get the recipe and post it eventually.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

While I love to bake and love Pumpkin everything, Costco has a Pumpkin Cheesecake that I buy every Thanksgiving and Christmas this is flat out awesome.

I know it is lame to buy a pie, but between that and their Pecan Pie for $10 a pop, I am in.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Secret to making a good pumpkin pie- don't use pumpkin. Roast some butternut squash in the oven and use that in place of pumpkin. Trust me.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Did you know that Pumpkin Pie makes you horny?

http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=51179

http://health.msn.com/centers/mensexualhealth/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100167992


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

paperairplane said:


> Secret to making a good pumpkin pie- don't use pumpkin. Roast some butternut squash in the oven and use that in place of pumpkin. Trust me.


As far as substitutes for pumpkin, I am going with *sweet potato pie*.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

paperairplane said:


> Secret to making a good pumpkin pie- don't use pumpkin. Roast some butternut squash in the oven and use that in place of pumpkin. Trust me.


That makes squash pie. We're talking pumpkin here. :ss


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Butternut squash makes a pie that looks and tastes the way pumpkin pie is supposed to taste. You would never think it was anything other than pumpkin.

Oh, BTW.... canned pumpkin is not pumpkin. It's orange doo doo butter. If you want canned pumpkin pie, just buy one at the grocery store deli.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

paperairplane said:


> Oh, BTW.... canned pumpkin is not pumpkin. It's orange doo doo butter. If you want canned pumpkin pie, just buy one at the grocery store deli.


Which is why I don't use it. I buy a pumpkin from the store (small pie size pumpkins), gut it, cube it etc. Jeeze, I need to get the recipe....

BTW, pumpkin is a kind of squash, so your approach will work . . . but you still get butternut squash pie. 

Cheers!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

paperairplane said:


> Butternut squash makes a pie that looks and tastes the way pumpkin pie is supposed to taste. You would never think it was anything other than pumpkin.
> 
> Oh, BTW.... canned pumpkin is not pumpkin. It's orange doo doo butter. If you want canned pumpkin pie, just buy one at the grocery store deli.


Gotta agree, most people identify with the spice profile of pumpkin pie, rather than the pumpkin filler.
I would expect the butternut squash to provide a much fuller flavor.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

zipper said:


> I always loved this when my mom made it. Add more brandy, and more ginger trust me. Not quite a half cup, but more than 1/4:
> 
> INGREDIENTS
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank you for this recipe. Made it for TG dinner yesterday and it was a big hit!! It'll be high in my holiday rotation from now on.

-Zone


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

If you don't mind a little extra work, here's my recipe for

*FRESH PUMPKIN PIE*

*MAKES 2 9" PIES.*

_Note: this recipe uses fresh pumpkin. Use a pie pumpkin (small guys of about 2 lbs) and not the great big monstrous jack-o-lantern pumpkins._​
Prepare pumpkin
Cut 'er open and rip the guts out. Chuck the seeds and stuff (unless you want to keep the seeds for roasting). Cut up the pumpkin into small chunks, trim the rind off and boil the pieces until nice and soft. Remove from heat, cool and mash or purée. DRAIN WELL. You will need 3 cups of the mashed/puréed pumpkin.

OR

Skip the boiling, and simply purèe the raw pumpkin pieces. It will cook in the shell. DRAIN WELL.

Preheat oven to 425° F.

Line pie pans with unbaked pie dough. You can make your own or use the store-bought crusts, such as Pilsbury. You need enough for 2 9" pies.

Ingredients

4 eggs, slightly beaten
3 cups fresh cooked pumpkin prepared as above.
1 1/2 c. granulated sugar. (Using raw sugar gives an added flavor to the pie)
1 tsp. salt
2 tsp. ground cinnamon
1 tsp. ground mace
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1/2 tsp. gr. allspice
1/4 tsp. gr. ginger
3 cups (2 - 12 oz cans) condensed milk.

Preparation

Combine ingredients in order given, mixing well until a uniform mixture is achieved. Pour into dough-lined pie pans. If you don't like dark brown crust, cover the edge of the pan with tin-foil.

BAKE at 425° for 15 minutes, then reduce heat to 350° for 40-50 minutes more, until a knife thrust into the center comes out clean.

REMOVE from oven, place on cooling racks, cool to room temperature and serve.


----------

